# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصة الزير سالم ابو ليلى المهلهل الحقيقية و كاملة

## امام اباتي

*
قصة الزير سالم ابو ليلى المهلهل   الحمدا لله والصلاة والسلام على رسله وأنبيائه وبعد فهذه سيرة الاسد الكرار  والبطل المغوار الذي شاع ذكره في الاقطار وأذل بسيفه كل صنديد وجبار الزير  سالم  المهلهل بن ربيعه صاحب الاشعار البديعه والوقائع المهوله المريعه  وماجرى له في تلك الايام مع ملوك الشام وفرسان الصدام من الحوادث والوقائع  التي تطرب القارىء وتلذ السامع ولكن قبل الشروع في هذه السيرة الغريبة  وأخبارها المطربه الغريبه رأينا أن نذكر طرفا من أخبار العرب أهل الفضل  والادب أفاده للطالعين ونزهة للسامعين فنقول والله المستعان : أن أصل العرب  من قديم الزمان وسالف العصر والاوان ولد نزار بن معد بن عدنان وكان قد ولد  لنزار المذكور أربعة أولاد من الذكور كل منهم بالفضل والبأس مشهور وهم :  مضر أنمار وأبار وربيعه وفارس الطرار ومنهم تشعبت قبائل الاعراب وملات  البراري والهضاب فمن نسل أباد ملوك التابعه الذين أخبارهم بين الناس شائعه  ومن نسل ربيعه ومضر وأنمار عرف الحجاز ونجد والعراق وسكان القفار وكانت  العرب في تلك الزمان منقسمه الى قسمين وهما قيس ويمن فكان اليمن هم  اليمنيون وباقي العربان القيسيون ومازالت العرب تنمو وتكثر وتمتد في البر  الاقفر حتى اشتهرت العشائر والقبائل وظهر الامير ربيعه وأخوه مرة وأبناء  وائل و ربيعه المذكور هو أبو الزير الفارس المشهور صاحب هذه السيرة  ووقائعها الشهيرة . 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*(قال الراوي) وكان ربيعه في ذلك الزمان من جملة ملوك العربان وأخوه عروة من  الامراء والاعيان وكانت منازلهم في تلك الايام في أطراف بلاد الشام وكانا  يحكمان على قبيلتين من العرب وهما بكر وتغلب وولد لربيعة خمسة أولاد مثل  الاقمار وهم كليب الاسد الكرار وسالم البطل الشهير الملقب بالزير وعدي  ودرعيان وغيرهم من الشجعان وكان له بنت جميله الطباع شديدة الباع تعارك  الاسود والسباع أسمها اسماء وتلقب بضباع وأما الامير مرة له عدة أولاد  أبطال أمجاد وقد اشتهروا بالشجاعه وقوة البأس منهم همام وسلطان وجساس وله  بنت جميلة فاضله نبيله يقال لها الجليلة فاتفق في بعض الايام أن الاميرة  مرة دخل على أخيه ربيعه في الخيام وخطب أبنته ضباع لابنه همام وخاطبه بهذا  الشعر والنظام : 



يقول أمير مرة في قصيدة معانيه حكت درر الجواهر 

ربيعة ياأخي اسمع كلامي أيا قهار فرسان الجبابر 

أريد ضباع بنتك ياربيعه الى همام يافخر الاكابر 

ولما ينتشي ابنك كليبا ويركب ياأخي الخيل الضوامر 

وتكبر ياملك بتي الجليله مر فخذها له زوج لاتشاور 

وهذا ياأخي أقصى مرادي أيا صدام آساد الكواسر 

تبدي له ربيعه ثم قال له كلامك ياأخي مثل العنابر 

تريد ضباع خذها يامسمى وزوجها لابنك لاتشاور 

ومعها مائة خادم يخدمونها ومائة جاريه غير السرائر 

ومعها مائة حر كالعرائس ومائة قعود مع ميتين جوائر 

ومعها محمل الفاخر واطلس زياد ومسك فايح ودم عاطر 

وهمام ابن مرة مثل ابني لغيرك ما أناسب أو أصاهر 

هلم انهض وزوجها بسرعه وأفرح فيه وأعمل عرس فاخر 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فلما فرغ ربيعه من كلامه وشعره ونظامه أعتنقه أخوه وشكره على حسن اهتمامه  ثم باشر القوم بأمر العروس من ذلك اليوم وعقدوا عقد الامير همام على ضباع  بنت الكرام كما جرت عادة الملوك العظام فأولموا اولائم وذبحوا الذبائح  وأطعموا كل آت ورائح ومازالوا في سرور وأفراح وبسط وانشراح ودق طبول ولعب  خيول وشرب مدام مدة عشرة أيام ثم زفوا ضباع على الامير همام فكانت ليلة  عظيمة لم يسمع بمثلها في الايام القديمه حضر فيها كثير من سادات العرب وأهل  المناصب والرتب ودخل همام على ضباع وحظي بحسنها وجمالها ونالت منه غاية  آمالها لانها كانت تحبه محبة شديدة وتوده موده أكيده وسوف يظهر لهما ولدان  وهما شيبون وشيبان وسيأتي حديثهما بعد الان . 

هذا ماكان من خبر بني قيس المدعوين بالقيسيه ولنتكلم الان عن حديث اليمنيه  وماجرى لهم في تلك الايام من الامور والاحكام والحروب والاهوال في ميادين  القتال فنقول وعلى الله الاتكال . 



أنه كان في قديم الزمان في بلاد اليمن ملك عظيم الشأن صاحب جند وأعوان  وأبطال وفرسان يقال له الملك حسان ويكنى بالتبع اليماني ولم يكن له بين  الملوك ثاني وهو أول اليمنيه كما كان ربيعه أول القيسيه وكان شديد الاس قوي  المراس كويل القامه عريض الهامه ولايعرف الحلال من الحرام ولايحفظ العهد  والزمان وكان يحب النساء الملاح والمزاح منهن في المساء والصباح ومن أعماله  الغريبه واصطلاحاته العجيبه كما ذكر أصحاب الرايات أنه كل ليله يتزوج  بصبيه من بنات الملوك والسادات وكانت الملوك تخافه وتخشاه وتحسب حسابه  وتترضاه وتحمل له الخراج 

وتعلل له الخاطر والمزاج وكان عنده من الابطال والفرسان ألف ألف عنان وهم  عشرة كرات مستعدين للحرب والغارات وكان له وزير عاقل خبير قوي الجنان اسمه  نبهان قد امتاز على الاقران بفعل الخير والاحسان وكان كثيرا ماينهى الملك  حسان عن ارتكاب الظلم والعدوان فاتفق في بعض الاعوام وفي يوم من الايام أن  ألتقى تبع مع نبهان وقال له في الديوان بحضور الامراء والاعيان هل سمعت  أيها الوزير والعاقل الخبير عن ملك كبير عنده رجال كرجالي أو أموال كعدد  أموالي فقبل الوزير الارض ووقف في مقام العرض وقال أعطني الامان ياملك  الزمان وانا أحدثك بأخبار ملوك الامم أصحاب البطش والهمم وماعندهم من  الجيوش والعساكر والمهمات والذخائر 



فقال قل وعليك الامان من نوائب الزمان . 



فقال أعلم أيها الملك المعظم أنه لايوجد مثلك في هذه الاقطار من الملوك  الكبار أصحاب الدين والامطار ولكن يوجد خارج البحار عرب من أهل الشجاعه  والاقتدار عددهم كثير وجيشهم غفير يقال لهم بنو فيس وسيدهم اسمه ربيعه ولهم  في الحرب والغارات وقائع مهوله مريعه وهم أعظم من وأكثر بأسا ،فلما انتهى  الوزير من الكلام وسمعه من حضر في ذلك المقام أغتاط الملك وتأثر وكان عليه  أشد من ضرب السيف الابتر فصاح على الوزير وزعق وقال له بكلام الحنق هكذا  ياتيس تفضل علي بني قيس مادام الامر كذالك لابد أن أقدهم بفرسان المعارك  وأقتل ملكهم ربيعة وأوردهم وأورد المهالك وأخرب بلادهم وديارهم وأمحو  بالسيف آثارهم وأتملك الديار بالقوة والاقتدار ثم أنشد هذه الأبيات على  مسامع الامراء والسادات : 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
يقول النبي اليمني المســمى بحنان فما للقول زورا 

ملكت الأرض غصبا واقتدارا وصرت على ملوك الأرض سورا 

وطاعتني الممـالك والقبـائـل وفرسان المعامع والنمورا 

لقد أخبرت عن بطـــل عنـيد شديد البأس جبارا جسورا 

وقـــالوا انـه يدعـى ربــيعـه أمير قد حوى مدنا ودورا 

تولى الأرض في طول وعرض فكم خرب وكم شيد قصورا 

فقصدي اليوم أغزوه بجيشي وأترك ارضه قفرا وبورا 

أيا نبهان أجمع لي العـساكر قيأتوا فوق خيل كالنمورا 

وجهز الف مركب ياوزيري واوسقهن في وسط البحورا 

ثلاث شهور أسرع لا تطول يكون كل ماقلته حضورا 

أسير بهم الى تلك الأراضي وأملك القلاع والقصورا 

ويغنم عسكري منهم مكاسب وأزوجهم بنات كما البدورا 

ويبقى لي الحكم برا وبـحرا ويصفي خاطري بعد الكدورا 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*( قال الراوي ) فلما انتهى السبع من شعره ونظامه وفهم الوزير ما حوى حديثه  وكلامه ندم وتكدر الذي أعلمه بهذا الخبر ولم يعد يمكنه الا الامتثال وتجهيز  الفرسان والابطال الي الحرب والقتال فنزل من الديوان وهو مقهور غضبان وأمر  بدق الطبل والنحاس لاجتماع العساكر وباقي الناس وكان هذا الكبل يقال له  الرجوج وهو من أعظم الطبول وكانت تدقه عشرة من العبيد الفحول وهو من صنعه  ملوك التبايعة العظام وكانت الناس تسمع صوته عن مسافة ثلاث أيام وكان الملك  حسان اذا غزا قبيلة من العربان يأخذ ذلك الطبل معه وأين ماذهب يتبعه ولم  يزل هذا الطبل في ذلك الزمان يتصل من ملك الى ملك حتى أتصل الى الامير حسان  سيد بني هلال المشهور بالاحسان والافضال فلما دقت العبيد الطبل وسمعت صوته  قواد الفرسان اقبلت على الوزيرمن كل جهة ومكان فساموا عليه وتمثلوا بين يد  يه وسألوه عن سبب د ق الطبل الر جوع فحد ثهم بذ لك الأ ير اد والمسير الى  تلك البلأ د للغزو والجهاد ثم بعد ذ لك فر ق عليهم السلاح وآلات الحرب  والكفاح ولما تكن المدة قصيرة حتى تجهزة المراكب وتجمعت العساكر من كل جانب  وكان من جملتهم عشرة من الملوك كبار كل ملك يحكم على ألف بطل مغوار وحضرو  الى أمام الملك تبع حسان وسلموا عليه وقبلوا الأرض بين يديه وقالوا له نحن  بين يديك ولانبحل بارواحنا عليك فشكرهم وخلع عليهم الخلع الفاخر والتحف  الباهرة ووعدهم بالمال الجزيل وبكل خير جميل ثم أمر الوزير بالاستعداد  والرحيل على غزوة بني قيس وتلك البلاد وطلب منها أن يأتي بالعساكر من تحت  القصر وهي نازلة الي البحر ليشاهد احوالها ويرى سلاحها واثقلها فمتثل  الوزير لما أمر وفعل كما ذكر فانشرح صدر الملك عند رؤية العساكر والجحافل  وهي في السلاح الكامل وألاستعداد للحرب والقتال فأنشد وقال : 



يقول التبع الملك اليماني صفا عيشي وقد طاب فؤادي 

أتتني عساكر كالأسد تسري ألوف راكبين على جياد 

عليهم كل درع من حديد له زرد كما عين الجراد 

وبهم كل جبار عنيد يقال ألف ليث في الطراد 

برؤيتهم فقد زاد انشراحي وزال الهم عني بابتعادي 

أسير بهم لذاك البر حالا وأقتل كل من يطلب عنادي 

وأرجع غانما في طيب عيش ولايبقى لتبع من يعادي 

ألا يا عسكر قروا وطيبوا على نيل المقاصد والمرادي 

ومني أبشروا فيما تريدون مهما تطلبوه بازديــــاد 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فلما فرغ من شعره ونظامه صرخت الامراء وأكابر القواد والجيوش والعساكر  والاجناد ودعوا للملك بالنصر وطول العمر وقد استبشروا في غزوة تلك البلاد  وايقنوا بالنجاح وبلوغ المراد ثم نزلت العساكر والاجناد في المراكب مع  الامراء والقواد ، وكان الملك حسان قبل خروجه من الاوطان فقد سلم زمام ملك  اليمن الي الصحصاح بن حسان وهو ملك كبير وفارس شهير كان يميل اليه ويعتمد  عليه فأوصاه أن يجمع له المال في كل عام ويرسله الي بلاد الشام ثم نزل مع  الوزير في مركب كبير وأقلعوا من الأوطان وقصدوا بلاد الجبش والسودان . وعند  وصولهم الي ذلك الجانب القوا المراسي ونزلوا الي البر بالقوارب ونصبوا  الخيام والمضارب وفي الحال ارسل الملك تبع وزيرا اسمه زيد بن عقبه بألف  فارس منتخبه ليعلم ابن أخته الرعيني بقدومه الي تلك الأقطار لانه كان ملك  هاتيك الديار ويأمره بسرعة الحضور وتقديم الذخر الي الجيش والعسكر فلما علم  الرعيني بذلك الخبر بادر في الحال بالفرسان والابطال والمهمات الثقال الي  أن التقى به في الصيوان ومن حوله الوزراء والاعيان فدخل وسلم عليه وقبله  بين عينيه وقدم له الذخائر والمهمات لتلك الجهات فأعلمه بواقعة الحال وأنه  قاصد غزو بني قيس وتلك الاطلال ثم باتوا تلك الليلة في الخيام وفي الصباح  أمر الملك العشرة ملوك العظام ان يتأهبوا للرحيل الي بلاد الشام وان  ينقسموا الي قسمين ويتفرقوا الي فريقين فخمسة تسير من اليمين وخمسة تسير من  على الشمال وأوصاهم أنهم كل ما أقبلوا الي مدينة يملكوها في الحال ويقيمون  فيها نائبا من سادات الرجال فأجابوا أمره بالخضوع والامتثال فعند ذلك دقت  الطبول والزمور وركبت الفرسان ظهور الخيول وارتفع الصياح ولمع السلاح  وترتبت الكتائب وسارت المواكب في تلك البراري والسباسب وكانوا كلما وصلوا  الي مدينه او بلد امتلكوها بحد السيف المهند حتى ملكوا البلاد وطاعتهم  العباد ومازال تبع يتقدم حتى أقبل الي مدينة الشام فأحاط بها من جميع  الجوانب بالمواكب والكتائب وكان نائب الملك ربيعه في دمشق الشام يدعى يزيد  بن علام وكان ربيعة واخوه مرة في وادي الانعمين وهو مكان بعيد عن المدينة  مسافة يومين فأرسل الملك تبع الي نائب الامير ربيعة أحد الوزراء العمد يطلب  منه الخضوع لامره وتسليمه . 

فلما وصل اليه ودخل عليه وأعلمه بالخبر وما قال تبع وأمره فأجاب بالسمع  والطاعة ونهض مسرعا في تلك الساعة وأخذ معه الاموال والذخائر وخرج في جماعة  من الاكابر حتى التقى بتبع في الخيام فحياه بالسلام فترحب به غاية الترحيب  وأمر له بالجلوس فجلس بمكان قريب منه فقال تبع هل أنت حاكم الشام قال نعم  أيها الملك الهمام فساله عن حكم ربيعه فقال له

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ظالم على قومه وكل الرعايا تشكوا من ظلمه وتتمنى له الاذى والضرر والموت  الاحمر والحمد لله رب البريه الذي أعاننا بك حتى نتخلص من نير العبوديه  فسنخدمك خدمة مرضيه ونصير لك من جملة الرعيه وماقوله ذلك لتبع الا من الخوف  والفزع فتبسم تبع من هذا الكلام وقال ابشر ببلوغ المرام فانك ستكون نائبي  في بلاد الشام وتحمل لي الخراج في كل عام فقال سمعا وطاعه ياملك الزمان  وجوهرة هذا الاوان ثم عرض عليه الذخائر وماجاء به من نفيس الجواهر فانشرح  صدر تبع وخلع عليه وقال له أذهب الان الى وجوه اهل المدينه وباشر في  الضيافات والزينه فاننا سنحضر الى عندك بعد ثلاثة ايام ونتفرج على الشام  ونرجع الى المضارب والخيام فقال اهلا وسهلا الارض ارضك والبلاد بلادك ثم  ودع الملك وسار بمن معه من الاكابر والتجار وأخذ يسعى في امر الوليمه وقد  خامرت معه اهل الشام خوفا من السبي والهزيمه . 



هذا ماجرى لهؤلاء من الاخبار وأما ماكان من ربيعة وبني قيس الاخيار فانهم  لما سمعوا بقدوم الملك تبع الى الديار وافتتاحه المدن والامصار اخذهم القلق  والافتكار وكان قد بلغ ربيعه قول زيد الى تبع حسان وكيف انه نسبة الى  الظلم والعدوان مع انه كان من أعدل ملوك الزمان اخذه الغضب والقلق وزاد به  الحنق فجمع اكابر قومه واخيه مرة ومن يعتمد عليهم من أهل الشجاعه والقدرة  وجعل يخاطب الامراء والسادات بهذه الابيات : 



غنا ربيعه شعرا من ضمايره ودمع العيون على الوجنات طوفان 

ياقومنا اسمعوا وامتثلوا قولي انتم بنو قيس ابطال وشجعان 

كنا بخير والسعد يخدمنا نقري الضيوف ونكسي كل عريان 

والجوخ والخز السمور يأتي لنا من ساير الارض والملبوس ألوان 

جاءنا من البحر ذا التبع يحاربنا صعب المراس شديد البطش سلطان 

معه رجال عوابس الف الف بطل من كل ضرغام قلبه مثل صوان 

حاز البلاد وما أمير خالفه الكل طاعته القاصي مع الدان 

أتى الينا وماحسب حساب لنا منا ومن غيرنا هو ليس فزعان 

معاه عسكر كثير ما له عدد ابطال حرب وفرسان شجعان 

انا بقيت كبير السن ياعربي مالي جلد في اللقا وسط ميدان 

مرة أخرى بهذا الرأي ساعدني همام ياأبن أخي ماكنت كسلان 

مايترك الكأس من يديه ولاساعه الا بوقت اللقا أو بعض أحيان 

كيف العمل ننهزم أو نقابله شوروا للصواب أخوتي وخلان 



فلما فرغ ربيعه من شعره قالت السادات والفرسان عن فرد لسان أن هذا الامر  لايطاق وعلقم مر المذاق وليس لنا غير الهزيمه فهي أوفر غنيمه والا حكم سيفه  ولاشانا عن بكرة أبينا وبعد مداوله طويلة وجلسه مستطيله استقر رأي الجمهور  على أن يذهبوا الى عند تبع المذكور فيسلموا عليه ويقبلوا يديه ويطلبون  لانفسهم الامان ويقدموا له التحف الحسان لعلهم يتخلصون بهذه الوسيلة من تلك  الورطه الوبيله هذا ماكان من أمر بني قيس وأما الملك تبع فانع في اليوم  الثالث ركب في وجوه قومه وتوجه الى مدينة الشام لاجل الزيارة كما تقدم  الكلام . 



فلما بلغ الغايه ووصل السرايه التقاه زيد بالتعظيم والاكرام واجلسه في أعز  مقام وصنع له وليمه عظيمه ذات قدر وقيمه فأحسن اليه وخلع عليه وفرق التحف  الثمينه على اكابر اهل المدينه ثم رتب الخراج في كل عام وبعد ذلك رجع الى  المضارب والخيام وهو مسرور الفؤاد على المرام وأما بنو قيس فانهم جمعوا  التحف الحسان والاموال التي يكل عن وصفها اللسان من عقود وجواهر ومهمات  وذخائر وقماش فاخر وحملوها على مائة جمل وركب ربيعه مع أخيه مرة في مائة  بطل وسار معهما جماعه من الامراء والقواد الذين عليهم الاعتماد وجدا في قطع  البراري والقفار حتى وصلوا الى تلك الديار وعند وصولهم الى المضارب نزلوا  عن ظهور الجنائب واجتمعوا بخزندار الملك تبع وكان اسمه ثعلبه حسان ويعلمه  ابن الابشع فقدموا له التحف الحسان ليقدمها الى الملك تبع حسان ويعلمه  بقدومهم الى الديار فقدمها الخزندار وليعلم بمجىء القوم في مثل ذلك اليوم  مرادهم الدخول عليه ليتشرفوا بتقبيل يديه ورجليه ويحصلوا على أمانة ويكونوا  من جملة خدامه وأعوانه فتبسم تبع والتفت الى وزيره نبهان وقال له اين ملوك  قيس العظام الذين كنت قلت عنهم ماهو كذا وكذا من كلام واني لاأصلح ان اكون  من جملة خدامهم وهم قد حضروا الان لتقبيل أقدامي ليكونوا من جملة أعواني  وخدامي فقال الوزير وقاك الله من كل شر وضير وجعل عاقبة هذا الامر الى خير  فبينما هم في الحديث والكلام أذا دخل على الملك أمراء بنو قيس الكرام  فقبلوا الارض بين يديه ووقعوا على رجليه فأخذ تبع ينظر 

اليهم ويتأمل فيهم فحانت منه التفاته فنظر الامير ربيعه واقف في باب  الصيوان وهو مثل الاسد الغضبان وكان الامير ربيعه لم يدخل مع قومه على  الملك حسان لان نفسه ماكانت تطاوعه على الذل والهوان فالتفت الملك تبع الى  الترجمان وقال من يكون هذا الانسان فأني أراه معجب بنفسه غاية الاعجاب ولا  حاسب لي أدنى حساب فسأل الترجمان عنه فقالوا العشمشم سيد بني قيس الامير  ربيعه المعظم .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فلما سمع تبع هذا الخبر شخر ونخر وتبدل بكدر واحمرت عيناه حتى صار مثل  الجمر ثم ناداه فحضر وقد تعجب من عظم هيبته وبياض لحيته فسلم ربيعه عليه  ووقف بين يديه فقال تبع أأنت سيد بني قيس الكرام فقال نعم أيها البطل  الهمام وقال ولماذا أسأت الادب وإحتقرتني دون باقي أمراء العرب الذين  تمثلوا أمامي وقبلوا يدي وأقدامي فتقدم الان وقبل رجلي يامهان وإلا قتلتك  بحد الحسام وجعلتك عبرة بين الانام . 

فقال ربيعه وقد استعظم ذلك الامر واحمرت عيناه من الغيظ حتى صارت مثل الجمر  لانه كان من اشرفهم حسبا واعلاهم نسبا ثم قال اعلم ياملك الزمان بأنني ملك  من ملوك العربان صاحب قدر وشان وماذلت نفسي لانسان وهذه هي وبلادي وملك  أبائي واجدادي وأنا ماتعديت عليك وماأوصلت أذيتي اليك بل أنت شنيت علينا  الغارة وأمتلكت بلادنا والحقت بنا الخسارة وذلك بدون سبب من الاسباب فكفى  الذي فعلته أيها الملك المهاب وقد بلغت منا قصدك فلا أنت تقبل يدي ولا أنا  أقبل يدك فلما سمع هذا المقال خرج عن دائرة الاعتدال وقال يانذل بني قيس  ومن هو أذل من التيس أني ماأتيت من بلادي بهذا الجمع المتزايد الا لاجعل  زمام الدنيا في قبضة ملك واحد ثم بعد هذا الكلام صاح على الاعوان والخدم  بصوت كالرعد في الغمام ياويلكم اقبضوا على هذا الشيخ الكبير ومن معه من بني  قيس الطناجير وقيدوهم بالجنازير فامتثلوا أمرة في الحال وقيدوا ربيعه  وباقي الرجال وبعد أن قيدوه وأوثقوه أمر الملك بشنقه فشنقوه وهكذا انتهت  حياته وانقضت أيامه وساعاته وبقي معلقا ثلاثة أيام حتى جاء نائبه الامير  زيد الى الشام فغسله وكفنه ثم وراه التراب ودفنه ثم جاء في باقي الرجال  وأرادوا أن يفعلوا بهم مثل تلك الفعال فانهزم الامير مرة من بين أيدي  الفرسان وتقدم الى عند الملك تبع حسان وقال الامان ياملك الزمان نحن الآن  عبيدك وطوع يديك وجميع أمورنا راجعة اليك فاعفوا عنا فقد صرت لنا ملك ثم  انه ابعد هذا الحديث والكلام أشار يخاطبه بهذا الشعر والنظام : 



مقالات لمرة في بيوت صروف الدهر قد جارت علينا 

الايا أمير تبع يامسمى أيا ملك الورى في العالمينا 

انا في جيرتك يافخر قومك أجبرنا لاتشفي الضد فينا 

قتلت أخي ربيعه يامكنى وأسقيت العداء والحاسدينا 

وتقتلني أنا ياأمير بعده تهد رجالنا طول السنينا 

ونحن ياملك حكام مثلك على كل القبائل حاكمينا 

فليس بواجب تهدم بيوتي ولاهذه فعال الماجدينا 

وقد حاربنا وحكمت فينا ونحن اليوم في حكمك رضينا 

وبعد اليوم صرنا لك رعايا على طول الليالي والسنينا 

وندفع كل عام عشر المال كله فاحكم ماتريد اليوم فينا 



(قال الراوي) فلما سمع تبع شعره ونظامه وعرف قصده ومرامه عفى عنه وأعطاه  الامان وكذلك صفح عن باقي الامراء والاعيان وجعلهم من جملة الرعايا والخدام  يدفعون له الخراج في كل عام وقال لمرة ياسيد القوم قد صممت أن أتخذ مدينة  كرسي مملكتي بعد هذا اليوم فسر أنت وأهلك من هذه الديار وتفرقوا في سائر  الاقطار وكونوا لاوامري طائعين ولحكمي خاضعين سامعين . 

ثم أنه قسمهم الى عدة فرق وأقام على كل فرقه ملك من سادات بني قيس الاعيان  فجعل الامير مرة على الفرقة الاولى وأمرة أن يسكن مع قومه في نواحي بيروت  وبعلبك والبقاع وجعل الامير عدنان على الفرقه الثالثه وأمره أن يقيم قي  بلاد العراق وتلك المنازل والافاق زكان الملك تبع قد شتت بنو قيس بهذه  الوسيله خوفا من أن يقع في مكيدة أو حيله ثم أنه التفت على الامير مرة  وباقي السادات وأشار اليهم بهذه الابيات : 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يقول التبع المدعو اليماني أبا مرة لكم مني الامان 

الا ياقيس روحوا لاتخافوا فقد سدتم على أهل الزمان 

ربيعه أنت يامرة بداله كبير القوم من قاص ودان 

وأولادهم لهم موضع أبوهم وأنت أكبرهم فيهم تعاني 

ولكن خلق لاتسكنوها وكونوا في أمان مدى الزمان 



فلما فرغ تبع من كلامه وشعره ونظامه أجابت بنو قيس أمره بالامتثال وتفرقت  جموعهم في البراري والتلال وهم يبكون على ماجرى عليهم وما وصل من الاذى  اليهم كانوا في أرغد عيش وأهناه وفي عز وجاه كلمتهم بين الناس مسموعه  وروايتهم فوق هام المجد مرفوعه لايعرفون الهم والكدر ولايأخذهم قلق ولا ضجر  الى ان اصابتهم البليه وحلت بهم تلك الرزيه فبكوا على تفرق بعضهم البعض  وتشتتهم في أقطار الارض . 



ومن غريب الاتفاق المستحق التسطير في الاوراق هو ماجرى للاربعه أخوة الذين  اشتهروا من بني قيس بالحميه والنخوه وذلك أنه كان لزوجة الامير ربيعه  المذكورة والد كليب والزير الفارس المشهور أربعة أخوه من الذكور وهم جوشن  وناجد وجودر والامير منجد الاسد الغضنفر وكانوا من أجود الناس قد اتصفوا  بالشجاعه وقوة البأس . 



فلما رأوا أفعال تبع الشنيعه وكيف أنه قتل صهرهم ربيعه ساءهم ذلك الامر  وتوقد قلبهم من الغيظ بلهيب الجمر ولكنهم أخفوا الكمد وأظهروا الصبر والجلد  فحملوا بيوتهم وعيالهم وساقوا غنمهم وجمالهم وجدوا في قطع البراري والاكام  حتى وصلوا بلاد الشام فنزلوا بقرب صيوان تبع حسان فقال لهم من تكونوا من  العربان فقال له ناجد أعلم أيها السيد الماجد أننا من خيار العرب أصحاب  الحسب والنسب وكان الامير ربيعه متزوجا بأختنا جميله وكنا على زمانه في نعم  جزيله والان قد أمسينا في ذل وهوان ليس لنا قدر ولا شان وقد قصدناك وأتينا  اليك وجعلنا اعتمادنا بعد الله عليك لعلك ترحمنا وترثي لحالنا وتبلغنا  غاية آمالنا وتجعلنا من جملة الاعوان والعبيد والغلمان فتستقيم أمورنا بعد  الذل والكدر ونحظى بالشرف الرفيع وبلوغ الوطن فأعجبه كلامهم وبلغهم مرامهم  وجعلهم من جملة وزرائه وأكابر أمرائه وكان يستبشرهم في أكثر الاوقات  ويفضلهم على الرؤساء والسادات وكانوا يترقبون الفرص ليأخذوا بالثأر ويزيلوا  عن قلوبهم الغصص ولما بلغ تبع الغايه دخل الى مدينة الشام ونزل بالسرايه  فطاعته العباد وخضعت له جميع البلاد وشاع ذكره في الاقطار وتحدث به الملوك  الكبار واستمر على هذه الحاله مدة ثلاثين سنه تهاديه الملوك الاكاسرة  وتهابه الملوك القياصرة . 



وكان قد بنى له قصرا مرتفع البنيان مشيد الاركان وجعل أبوابه من الفضة  والذهب ورصع حيطانه بالجواهر والدرر فكان من عجائب الزمان وذلك لما فيه من  التحف الحسان التي تدهش النواظر وتحير العقول والبصائر . 

فاتفق ذات يوم بينما هو جالس في الديوان ومن حوله الاكابر والاعيان وهم  يتحدثون بذكر نساء العرب اللواتي اشتهرن بالفضل والادب والحسن والجمال  واللطف والكمال اذ قال بعض الوزراء انه لا يوجد في هذا الزمان بين بنات  العربان في المحاسن والاوصاف البديعه أجمل من الجليلة ابنة أخي ربيعة وأخذ  الوزير يطيب في أوصافها وآدابها وألطافها ثم قال في آخر الكلام ان هذه  الصبية التي كأنها البدر التمام مخطوبة لابن عمها الامير كليب ومراده ان  يتزوج بها في هذه الايام فهنيئا لمن كانت هذه زوجته وقرينته وحبيبتة . 

فلما سمع تبع بذكرها وأنها من أجمل بنات عصرها اشتد غرامه بها وتعلق قلبه  بحبها وكتب الى أبيها بالحال يأمره ان يرسل له الجليلة بدون اهمال لان  مراده أن يتزوج بها ويكون صهره وبهذه الوسيلة يعلو بين الناس قدره ثم ختم  الكتاب بهذا الشعر والنظام وبه يتهدده بالانتقام ان لم يتمثل الي هذا  الكلام وأشار يقول : 



يقول التبع الملك اليماني ملكت الارض والسبع البحار 

ألاياغاديا مني لمرة على فرس تشابه ريح ساري 

بحال وصول مكتوبي اليه فأعلمه بحالي وانتظاري 

أيا مرة فأرسل لي الجليلة بلا أهمال من بين السراري 

سمعت بأنها زينة مليحة ويخجل من حسنها ضوء النهار 

وحين سمعت بها طار عقلي وقل اليوم مني اصطباري 

أريد تكون باكر وسط قصري وتتسلطن على كل الجواري 

وأرسل جزية السبع المواضي خزين في صناديق كبار 

وأحضر ياملك مرة عندي وأخضع الي بذل وانكسار 

وأدخل على الجليلة وسط قصري وأتمتع بها وأطفي لناري 

وأن كانت كما وصفوا وقالوا سأمضي الليل معها مع نهاري 

وأعطيك البقاع الى بعلبك وأرفع لك مقاما في جواري 

وان ثم تمتثل قولي وأمري تراني جئتكم مثل الضواري 

وأمحي جمعكم في حد سيفي وأنهب مالكم وأنال ثاري 



ثم أمر تبع وزيره نبهان أن يركب في جماعة من الفرسان ويقصد تلك القبيلة  ويسلم الكتاب الى مرة ويأتيه بالجليلة فامتثل أمره وسار وجد في قطع القفار  حتى وصل الى تلك الديار فرأى القوم في سرور وأفراح وشرب مدام وأنشراح لانهم  كانوا مهتمين في تلك الايام في جواز كليب بالجليلة بدر التمام .فلما سمع  مره بقدوم وزير تبع خفق قلبه من شدة الخوف والفزع فنهض في الحال واستقبله  ثم أتى به الي الخيام واحترمه غاية الاحترام وأمر الخدام ان يأتوا بسفرة  طعام وآنية المدام فامتثلوا الي أمره كما ذكر وبعد أن أكلوا وشربوا ولذوا  وطربوا قال الامير مرة الى الوزير أعلم أيها السيد الخطير لقد زاد سرورنا  الآن وتزينت بقدومك الأوطان ثم ساله عن سبب زيارته وما هي غاية حضرته فقال  أتيتك بكتاب من تبع ملك الاعارب وبه يطلب ابنتك أمراة له وأنت تعلم بطش هذا  الجبار وفعله فقد قال المثل لاتعاند من اذا قال فعل وأنا والله في غاية  الحياء والخجل وليس لي أرادة بهذا العمل ولكنني أتيتكم في زي رسول لأعلمك  بالخبر اليقين وليس على الرسول الا البلاغ المبين ثم أخرج الكتاب وسلمه  أياه ففتحه الأمير مرة وقرأه ولما وقف على حقيقة فحواه انقطعت أمعاءه وضل  عقلة وتاه لانه اذا أبى وامتنع يقتله الملك تبع وأن أجابه الى ما يطلب يصير  معيرة بين قبائل العرب وتشتمه الناس وتزدريه حيث كان قد أنعم بزواج ابنته  الى كليب أبن أخيه فنهار وحار وأخذ يتأمل في عاقبة هذا العمل فلم يجد سوى  الخضوع والامتثال لأوامر تبع في الحال خوفا من العواقب وحلول النوائب  فالتفت الى الوزير نبهان وقال له أمام الامراء والاعيان ومن حضر في ذلك  المكان لقد سوى أمره ورضاه لانه الملك الأكبر وبمصاهرته نحظى على الشرف  الرفيع والحظ الاوفر وبعد ثلاثةأيام يكمل جهاز بالتمام فنضعه بالصناديق  ونحمله على ظهور الجمال مع باقي الامتعه والأحمال وتركب الجليلة في هودجها  وتسير أمام الفرسان وتذهب أنت معنا الى عند الملك تبع حسان فانشرح صدر  الوزير بهذا الكلام وأيقن بالنجاح وبلوغ المراد والحصول على الخلوع  والانعام فبات تلك الليلة وهو فرحان.( قال الراوي ) فهذا ما كان من الوزير  نبهان وأما الأمير مره فانه استدعى بكليب سرا وقص ذلك الحديث عليه وقال  أعلم يا ثمرة فؤادي ومن هو عندي أعز من أولادي أن الضرورة أحوجتني الي ذلك  خوفا من الوقوع في المهالك وقد اعلمتك بما جرى وتجدد فما رأيك أيها البطل  ألامجد فلما سمع هذا الكلام صار الضيا في عينيه كالظلام وقال أرجوك أن تمهل  الوزير ثلاثة أيام عن المسير حتى أنظر في هذا الامر العسير .( قال الراوي )  وكان لكليب صديق يتمنى له النجاح والتوفيق يدعى العابد نعمان وكان كثيرا  ما يوعده بالخير والاحسان فقصده تلك الليلة وأخبره بما جرى وما كان من أمر  الملك تبع حسان فقال له أبشر بالخير يا نور العين فان الرأي عندي أن تجهز  مائه صندوق يكون كل واحد بطبقتين في الطبقة الواحدة تضع فارسا من أبطال  المكافحة والمجادلة وفي الثانية جهاز الجليلة وانت تكون مهرجا لها أمام  سادات الجليلة وبهذه الوسيلة تتم الحيلة وتنال المراد من رب العباد.وأعلم  لاخفاك أنه عند وصولك الى هناك تجد سلسلة من النحاس الاصفر معلقة فوق الباب  الاكبر وهي مرصدة من سحر هذا الزمان لهلاك من أراد الضرر للتبع حسان فتقع  عليه بالحال وتذيقة الوبال فخذ لنفسك الحذر وأتكل على الله آله البشر فهو  يحفظك ويحميك وينصرك على جميع أعاديك فاذا بلغت الارادة وفزت بالسعادة بنيت  مسجد برسم العبادة وخذ لك هذا السيف الخشب به تنال القصد والارب وأشار  يقول: 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قال عمران ياأبن ربيعة أتاك الخير وسعدك تم 

روح لقومك بشرهم وقول لعمك وابن العم 

وبشر المسمى همام بأن الشمل اليوم يلتم 

وقول السعد آتى لقيس وستوفي ثارك والدم 

تأخذ ثأرك من التبع وتسقيه بكأس الخمر والسم 

هذا السيف تقلد فيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على الابداع الادبي الراقي

*

----------


## الدلميت

*ألا يا عسكر قروا وطيبوا على نيل المقاصد والمرادي 

ومني أبشروا فيما تريدون مهما تطلبوه بازديــــاد 

امام يا رائع

*

----------

